# The plant you CAN'T grow



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am sure most everyone has a plant they cannot seem to grow. Odds are against you in whatever way when it comes to the plant that seems to fail you. Inspite of all efforts, it dies. 

For me it's Duckweed. I. Can't. keep. it. alive. 

It won't spread, it won't take over the top of my tank like many others describe. Even in still water, the stuff just dies.  

What are your failures?


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

The things I CAN keep alive are:

duckweed
water lettus
moss
java fern (iffy)

Everything else is doomed, I gave up on plants. All my tanks look like underwater deserts sans the cacti lol.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

your upper two are my definate lower two.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If you want duckweed, you should have told me. Part of the reason I did the teardown in the 20g was to get rid of the duckweed. I'll throw a bunch in from the 75 next time you get plants.

For me, I cannot keep alive is mermaid weed:








Every time I get it it melts away within 3 days. I can't seem to acclimate the damned stuff. The best I am doing so far is the very top of one I got from menagerie a two weeks ago.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

What? Duckweed !!!  

I've been hunting down duckweed daily on all my tanks for few days. They simply won't go away !!

There's one or two hidden away somewhere in the tank, maybe under driftwood, or stuck in other plants roots/leave I just cannot locate. I get rid of all that's floating, next day I see 6-8 !!!

They are cute, cool and interesting, but they aren't so cute anymore when they keep getting mixed up with riccia fluitant. Separating duckweed from riccia was real pain in the butt, that's why I've been trying to remove them.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I didn't know you had duck weed. yeah throw some in next time. And you know me, there will be a next time.

I just can't keep it alive. even when I nuture it, neglect it or whatever.


----------



## juanitow (Jun 21, 2008)

Duckweed just doesn't grow in my tank. Everything else does though! I tried fishing some out and putting them next to the window. They're growing but the doubling rate is like 2 weeks. No where near as prolific as people say they are.


----------



## shooterKD (Mar 27, 2008)

I can't get rid of the duckweed in my two tanks! A little bit must have hitched a ride on some plants I picked up along the way, and now I have to scoop it out by the handfuls every few days unless I want it to cover the entire surface! If anyone here is interested, I can save some and give it away for free!

As for plants I can't keep/grow, I'd say while I had the Abei Puffer, I couldn't keep any types of Crypts in his tank, as he liked to nibble on them... Other than that, I've generally stuck with "simple" plants, although I've had major troubles with Amazon Swords for some reason...


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I'd be interested in some. Not sure I could get it to grow or not.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Never had much luck with lotus plants. They seem to do well for the first month or two. After that they melt on me in the span of a few days.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Plants that I can't grow: 

Water lettuce
{planning to add quite a bit more to this list}

Plants that I can grow: I'm not sure, I just recently added quite a bit of plants and I'm waiting to see the results; 

A. nana 
C. wenditii 
M. pteropus 
S. subulata 
E. tenlellus 
L. repens 
H. difformis


----------

